# Winter 2013 Fly Swap



## sbreech

Would anyone be interested in participating in a fly swap? Say we get 12 participants...each person ties 12 flies (all the same -choice is yours.) Send them in by a designated time to the organizer, along with postage and a return tin/fly box/package, and the organizer sends each person back 1 of each fly tied by the other members of OGF. It's a way to get different flies to try, and practice for your favorite flies.

Let me know, it would be cool if we could get this started. The last one we had here went very well, and I was fortunate enough this year to fish with all that I received and catch fish on every single one.
[/COLOR] 
I don't know if we would want to make it "any fly you want to send," or "streamers only" or "Ultralight" or "Ocean Fish" or "Dry Fly Only," but I'm up for suggestions.

Let me know if there is any interest. I know it's getting to be winter and I spend more time on the vise than on the water (although I do get out still.)

-Steve
*01.) sbreech - RECEIVED
02.) rbthntr
03.) flytyer - RECEIVED
04.) Bow-man - RECEIVED
05.) Tackle-addict - RECEIVED
06.) wrc2121 - RECEIVED
07.) musclebeach22 - RECEIVED
08.) V Fisher - RECEIVED
09.) whjr15 - RECEIVED
10.) meathelmet - RECEIVED
11.) Riverbum - RECEIVED
12.) kingofamberley - RECEIVED
*


----------



## rbthntr

Im in again this year 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flytyer

I'ld probably be interested in getting in again.


----------



## Bow-man

I'm in.


----------



## sbreech

I should state that the first 12 "I'm in," will be the ones in.


----------



## Crawdude

I'm in. Sounds like fun.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wrc2121

I'm in. I really enjoyed the last one. I also caught fish on everything tied


----------



## musclebeach22

I def want to be a part of this one! I was so mad at myself for not participating in the last one. I have no preference as to what types of flies so tier's choice sounds good to me.


----------



## V Fisher

Im in again


----------



## sbreech

It looks like we're filling up quickly... I just received my shipment of Tungsten beads, so maybe I'll tie up something to get down deep quickly for the winter months... maybe.


----------



## V Fisher

Man what will I tie this time.


----------



## meathelmet

I would love to do this but I just started and I don't want to send my Frankenstein flys to anyone yet.......


----------



## whjr15

meathelmet said:


> I would love to do this but I just started and I don't want to send my Frankenstein flys to anyone yet.......


That was exactly the way I felt about the last one, so I didn't participate! This time, *I'M IN!!!* Happy I stumbled upon this thread before it filled up!!!!!!

Disclaimer: I only know a handful of patterns, so if it ends up being a "specific tie" kinda thing (i.e. dry flies only) I'll gladly give up my spot to someone who knows how to tie them!


----------



## sbreech

Added, whjr15! And meathelmet, the best way to practice is thru repetition. This is the perfect chance to tie up your favorite fly, 12+ of them, and get even better at it. I'm no expert fly tyer, but I enjoy it, and what I tie (and the others tied) catch fish.
[/COLOR] 
I was fortunate enough to get in to the Castalia Trout Hatchery this year to fish, and I got to try out a LOT of my flies. Perfect or not perfect, those dang fish ate them. They don't care if your brassie has 23 wraps of copper instead of 22, nor whether your PT nymph has a tail 1/10mm too long.

Join in while you have a chance this time and you can fish some of our flies and we'll fish yours. 

Steve

On a side now, if you WANT to, provide a step-by-step recipe for the fly you tie to submit to the fly swap.


----------



## meathelmet

Ok, I am in ..... please fellow tiers .... be easy! LOL


----------



## sbreech

meathelmet said:


> Ok, I am in ..... please fellow tiers .... be easy! LOL


Now it's official!  Have you tied buggers yet? When I started tying, my first real fly was a #14 elk hair caddis. It was ugly. It caught some gills. It started falling apart. Then it caught a LM bass.
[/COLOR] 
Point being, find something you like to tie that you have caught a fish on. You know your confidence fly. Tie that one until you get bored.

I had NO idea how to tie using barbell eyes, but I bought some, and watched some videos on youtube. Now I'm tying them up like a champ. It bothers me that it uses so much thread to attach them - I'm a cheap skate sometimes. Right now, my nemesis is tying PT nymphs the traditional way - using nothing but the pheasant tails for the body, wings, and thorax shell. I can't get those dang things to wrap the way I want them too - but with enough practice, I will.

I may post a step-by-step of my saltwater streamer this weekend if I get the camera out.


----------



## Riverbum

I would love to be in on this one.
Only thing is , most of the flies that I 
know how to tie are a little big. 
Considering that some use ultralight outfits , would this be a problem?
If so , I could try my hand at something smaller. Let me know


----------



## sbreech

I don't think that any of us fish solely UL. I cannot speak for everyone, though...  I know that I throw between a 000wt and a 8wt.
[/COLOR] 
Are you in?


----------



## Riverbum

Yes sir , I'm in


----------



## flytyer

Steve, Go ahead and put me as in.


----------



## sbreech

Flytyer is officially in! 
[/COLOR] 
One more spot is open. 

And it looks like this will be an open fly-tying swap, meaning whatever you make is fair game - just make 12 of 'em.


----------



## meathelmet

sbreech said:


> Now it's official!  Have you tied buggers yet? When I started tying, my first real fly was a #14 elk hair caddis. It was ugly. It caught some gills. It started falling apart. Then it caught a LM bass.
> [/COLOR]
> Point being, find something you like to tie that you have caught a fish on. You know your confidence fly. Tie that one until you get bored.
> 
> I had NO idea how to tie using barbell eyes, but I bought some, and watched some videos on youtube. Now I'm tying them up like a champ. It bothers me that it uses so much thread to attach them - I'm a cheap skate sometimes. Right now, my nemesis is tying PT nymphs the traditional way - using nothing but the pheasant tails for the body, wings, and thorax shell. I can't get those dang things to wrap the way I want them too - but with enough practice, I will.
> 
> I may post a step-by-step of my saltwater streamer this weekend if I get the camera out.




I already attempted tying last night....


----------



## musclebeach22

@ meathelmet, how did it go!?

I think I'm going to start tying mine tonight. Do we have a deadline in mind?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech

Deadline? Well, we have some holidays coming up, so I'm sure we'll all be busy. I'd say have them in the mail to me by January 15? Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## musclebeach22

Sounds good. I think I'll tie my secret "if I told you, I'd have to kill you" *purple panty intruder* I use for these frisky steelhead!  I'll include a list of materials and give a step by step as best I can. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## meathelmet

musclebeach22 said:


> @ meathelmet, how did it go!?
> 
> I think I'm going to start tying mine tonight. Do we have a deadline in mind?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Well, laying the thread was pretty easy, then the chenille went smoothly, I started the feather around the body but then I forgot to bend the hairs and when I finally managed I did not select enough. Put another on and it looked pretty good but then I forgot the marabou tail....dang it! Is it ok without the tail? Is that now a wooly bug instead of a bugger?

I will attack it again tonight after helping my son with his school research paper.


----------



## kingofamberley

Is that #12 spot still open? I would like to give it a shot!


----------



## sbreech

kingofamberley said:


> Is that #12 spot still open? I would like to give it a shot!


Sorry, it looks like the 12th spot was taken up by kingofamberley.


----------



## kingofamberley

Aw man, that guy can't tie, I'll have to tie all of his for him!


----------



## sbreech

You better bill that guy for your labor.


----------



## kingofamberley

sbreech said:


> You better bill that guy for your labor.


I'm seeing his girl too lol.


----------



## rickerd

Meathelmet,
that would make it a wooly worm. First flies I learned to tie.


----------



## kingofamberley

I wonder what to tie... Stick with something tried and true, or something new... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## meathelmet

You guys still be interested in them? Not sure if I can make streamers or tiny midges.....


----------



## sbreech

meathelmet said:


> You guys still be interested in them? Not sure if I can make streamers or tiny midges.....


Surprise us. We're about as picky as fish.


----------



## whjr15

meathelmet said:


> You guys still be interested in them? Not sure if I can make streamers or tiny midges.....


Personally, I think Clousers are easier to tie than wooly buggers... Never could quite get them looking "right"... But that's just me! And I'm tying Clousers for this, so I beat ya to it!  lol... 

You could try tying up some sucker spawn, they are SUPER easy to tie and very effective, for those of us who fish for steelhead, that is. (although I have caught a few smallmouth on them, while targeting steelies!) There's a video on youtube showing a "different" way of tying them, that produces no wasted materials, and streamlines the already-easy tie. I now tie them this way, after stumbling across that video! If you want, I can PM you the link!


----------



## flytyer

meathelmet said:


> You guys still be interested in them? Not sure if I can make streamers or tiny midges.....


meathelmet, don't worry about it! We all started the same way, just keep at it. A wooly worm will catch fish just like a wooly bugger will.
None of us are professional tiers we do this for fun. 
Relax, have fun and enjoy yourself. The fish don't care, if looks like something to eat, they'll suck it down.


----------



## whjr15

flytyer said:


> meathelmet, don't worry about it! We all started the same way, just keep at it. A wooly worm will catch fish just like a wooly bugger will.
> _*None of us are professional tiers we do this for fun.*_
> Relax, have fun and enjoy yourself. The fish don't care, if looks like something to eat, they'll suck it down.


I agree, well said!


----------



## sbreech

Attention fly tyers! Check your PM. Important swap information.


----------



## Riverbum

I actually got started on the flies tonight,after I got the boys deer hunting stuff together.
This is gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## kingofamberley

I can't wait for the Fish Caught On Fly Swap Flies thread!


----------



## sbreech

Yeah, this is going to be fun. I may start tying today.


----------



## meathelmet

Just left Jann Netcraft and Bass Pro ..... ready to make some thinga ma bobs


----------



## whjr15

Pumped! I'm already halfway done, but during the process of cleaning/organizing/moving all my materials, I somehow misplaced my bobbin!! Can't find it anywhere! Weird, lol. But I ordered another one, so now I'll have two... Maybe use the second one for lead wire, when I find it that is!


----------



## meathelmet

Watching football and tying great day!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## musclebeach22

Purple panty intruder:
1 3/8in articulated shank
30lb braid
#4 hook
6/0 Uni-thread (black)
estaz (white)
UV polar chenille (black UV)
Spey blood quill marabou (white)
Polarflash
Rhea tail plume (purple)
Barred plume (barred purple)


Sorry for the crappy pictures guys. I have really bad lighting at my tying station and I used a phone camera. Can't really get any good shots. I contemplated even attaching the pics because they just make the whole thing look like a hot mess. I promise when you guys get these they will look a lot better than in the pics! The camera isn't showing the estaz, the chenille, or the white marabou of the body. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## meathelmet

Wow, those look great.


----------



## phishyone1

I just now seen the swap............. Was in a few on TSS and OGF............ If there is another Im in


----------



## kingofamberley

I'm thinking of doing something like this:








Would people like that, or are there too many bugger type things in the swap already? I can try something else instead.


----------



## flytyer

King, tie up what ever you want too. You can never have enough WB's in my opinion.
I tied up a few things today for the swap, still have more to go.


----------



## sbreech

It's funny you post THAT PARTICULAR COLOR of 'bugger...I just read an article about that very color of 'bugger being one of the most productive flies of all time.


----------



## Crawdude

king, I' be happy to get one of those flies.

I was thinking of tying up a minnow fly like a low fat minnow or a medusa fly.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

Tackle-addict said:


> king, I' be happy to get one of those flies.
> 
> I was thinking of tying up a minnow fly like a low fat minnow or a medusa fly.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks!

Minnows are the money around here. I'd fish either of those!

I was also considering the Fatal Attraction from the Fly Fish Ohio site, providing I can find orange hackle.


----------



## V Fisher

Im do the Fatal Attraction in white there looking good


----------



## meathelmet

I tried these a couple a week ago and hooked into walleye.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## V Fisher

Here's a look at them these guy are great for bass and big gills


----------



## Crawdude

I was working on some "low fat minnows" last night with an emerald shiner in mind. I think this is what I'll be tying up for the swap.








[/URL][/IMG]

The top is the fly dry. The middle is what it looks like wet. The bottom is under a UV light, I just thought it looked cool and some say that's how fish see.


----------



## whjr15

Oh man, that looks AWESOME!! I'm even more excited now, lol


----------



## kingofamberley

Tackle-addict said:


> I was working on some "low fat minnows" last night with an emerald shiner in mind. I think this is what I'll be tying up for the swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> The top is the fly dry. The middle is what it looks like wet. The bottom is under a UV light, I just thought it looked cool and some say that's how fish see.


Tackle Addict, that is incredible! Awesome stuff man!


----------



## Crawdude

Thanks guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flytyer

meathelmet, is that a Shannon Streamer? 
Nice mess of eyes. Did you get those on the Maumee?


----------



## meathelmet

Shannon streamer.....yes! or at least my attempt at one......hahaha

yes, hooked into them on the Maumee


----------



## sbreech

I've read great things about the Shannon's Streamers. I still haven't decided what to tie for this swap. I'm also working on a presentation shadowbox with some flies on cork behind glass for a gift for my dad, so I'll be tying those up, too. Fun stuff!


----------



## flytyer

Bumping this back up so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## whjr15

Finished tying the last of my flies the other day! Now I just gotta find the extra ten minutes to get 'em in the mail! lol


----------



## Riverbum

SNOW DAY TODAY 
No work outside, so I stayed home and finished up my dozen flies.
Now if I can get motivated to shovel the walk and drive it's off to the post office


----------



## sbreech

I've been tying a bit today, and I'm hoping everybody will enjoy this somewhat traditional fly, in a size 12...


----------



## Riverbum

Looks pretty awesome.
Bet I catch a bunch of brookies on 
that in the smokies 
The ones I made look like this







Hope ya like em


----------



## sbreech

Nice looking fly RiverBum. This elk hair caddis is actually my go-to topwater when I want to catch trout. For a killer combo, I like to tie on a piece of 7x tippet to the hook and drop a #20 or #22 nymph or scud about 12-18 inches below the caddis. The caddis will either catch a fish, or act as an indicator for the nymph down below.


----------



## kingofamberley

Looks good guys! On this snowy day I tied up 12 of these Fuzzy Bastards for the swap!
(don't mind my dry hand)


----------



## Rasper

I wish I could of gotta in on the swap! I guess I'll have to wait or next time do 18 people 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## whjr15

Put mine in the mail today. Now let the waiting game begin!!


----------



## sbreech

I received the first package of flies from whjr15. I'm pretty stoked about this fly swap, gentlemen!


----------



## Crawdude

Nice! I'm starting on fly #4 now 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude

Ready to send!










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flytyer

I got started on mine today, finally! 3 done 9 more to go. Get them done this week and in mail.


----------



## flytyer

I finished them up today! I'll have them in the mail and on your way Steve before the week is out.


----------



## kingofamberley

Once I find a good box to send them in, I'll get them in the mail.


----------



## sbreech

Sounds like we're moving right along. Fly tying is ALMOST as fun as fly fishing. Almost....


----------



## wrc2121

Looks like a lot of you have finished up and have sent yours on the way. I will be closer to the deadline. I just had the birth of my son last night and won't be able to go home till tomorrow. So depending on how things go should be cutting it close. 

thanks,
Rob


----------



## Crawdude

wrc2121 said:


> Looks like a lot of you have finished up and have sent yours on the way. I will be closer to the deadline. I just had the birth of my son last night and won't be able to go home till tomorrow. So depending on how things go should be cutting it close.
> 
> thanks,
> Rob


Congratulations on your new boy! That's awesome!


----------



## kingofamberley

wrc2121 said:


> Looks like a lot of you have finished up and have sent yours on the way. I will be closer to the deadline. I just had the birth of my son last night and won't be able to go home till tomorrow. So depending on how things go should be cutting it close.
> 
> thanks,
> Rob


'S'all good buddy, congratulations!


----------



## sbreech

Received flies from Bow-man and Meathelmet!


----------



## sbreech

Congrats wrc2121 !!! If we need to extend the deadline a little bit, I cannot think of a better reason.


----------



## V Fisher

sbreech
These guys should be there 1st of next week Ill get them out Sat.


----------



## flytyer

If we need to extend it out for wrc2121, That would be fine. I don't think you could have a better reason than that.
Congrats on the new fishing partner Rob.


----------



## sbreech

V Fisher said:


> sbreech
> These guys should be there 1st of next week Ill get them out Sat.



I do believe that looks like a pattern I will use for surf fishing on Crescent Beach next year at Siesta Key.


----------



## V Fisher

Its a Fatal Attraction pattern great for bass and big gills


----------



## kingofamberley

I am still searching for a good vessel to send/receive mine in  what are you guys using?


----------



## Crawdude

kingofamberley said:


> I am still searching for a good vessel to send/receive mine in  what are you guys using?


After reading you question I just inventoried my fly boxes and realized I don't have any extra boxes. I need a box for streamers so I'll buy a new one to fit that need and to ship my flies.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet

kingofamberley said:


> I am still searching for a good vessel to send/receive mine in  what are you guys using?


I used a empty sucrets can it works perfect


----------



## Riverbum

kingofamberley said:


> I am still searching for a good vessel to send/receive mine in  what are you guys using?


I used an old tin that a knife came in.
Also cut a piece of self adhesive craft foam for the inside bottom.
Got those dudes in the mail this afternoon


----------



## whjr15

Back to the top. 

Gettin' close!


----------



## musclebeach22

Mine will be in the mail Monday has to change patterns due to some recent success on the river.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech

Riverbum said:


> I used an old tin that a knife came in.
> Also cut a piece of self adhesive craft foam for the inside bottom.
> Got those dudes in the mail this afternoon


I think I got yours today, unless somebody else lives in Milford.


----------



## Riverbum

Wow that didn't take long at all !
This is almost like Christmas all over again


----------



## rbthntr

Finally started ... And finished mine they will be in the mail this week at some point 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech

Well, I have 6 packs of flies so far, 6 to go, and they all look great. There are going to be some surprises for everybody. This is going to be like another Christmas morning.


----------



## sbreech

And, by the way, if you go back to the first post in this thread, I have marked the ones received. Stay warm tomorrow everybody!


----------



## musclebeach22

I can find an adress to send them too. I don't know if I missed it I'm the thread or what. ..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flytyer

Check your PM's. He sent it in a PM to everyone.


----------



## musclebeach22

Got it, thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22

Sent mine out today

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech

OK, I got another box in the mail today with some flies...from Chagrin Falls. Is there a Donnie in the house? I'm not sure which screen name you are, and I apologize.

-Steve


----------



## musclebeach22

Yeah that's me. Sorry, should have listed my username on there somewhere. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech

musclebeach22 said:


> Yeah that's me. Sorry, should have listed my username on there somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's all good! They're here, and that's all that matters. Nice flies, by the way.


----------



## musclebeach22

Thanks. Hope you guys like them. They have always been a good fly during the spawn for steelies, perhaps smallies too?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingofamberley

Got mine sent out this morning! They should be there by thursday. Can't wait to get on the water with everyone's flies!


----------



## Crawdude

Mine are in the outgoing mail pile also. They should be there tomorrow or thursday.


----------



## sbreech

Sounds great guys! We are getting close, and we are going to have a lot of great flies to catch fish on. I love doing this kind of stuff. If you all don't me and, I believe I am going to take my 12 flies and put them in a new Orvis fly box, along with some other fly gear, and donate it to Relay for life to a.) Raise money for breast cancer research and b.) Possibly get somebody into our sport. Every year in Grove City they have an auction to raise money for the cause. I'm going to put a little note in with them explaining how they are all hand tied by guys around the great state of Ohio. 

I'll be introducing my nephew to this site pretty soon as well. He tied his first bugger on Thanksgiving day, and I bought him a flyrod for Christmas. At first I didn't think he was really excited, but he asks me the other day when I would teach him to cast it, and he keeps telling my dad that he wants to tie more flies. 

So if any of you get the chance, share your FF knowledge and passion with somebody new. Maybe this year some of us can get together, wet a line, share some stories and flies, and make new friends.


----------



## wrc2121

Alright guys, sorry to say I am one day behind. I misjudged the pick up time for the mailbox in our neighborhood and didn't get them out today. They will be out on time tomorrow. 

Thanks,
Rob c


----------



## sbreech

We are all good! I have 3 boxes waiting for me at the post office. I won't be able to get them until Saturday. If I have all of the flies Saturday, I should get everything mailed out to everyone by Wednesday.


----------



## kingofamberley

Awesome! Thanks for doing this Sbreech!


----------



## sbreech

I received 3 in the mail today, so only one more to go! All is looking very good.

-Steve


----------



## rbthntr

Sorry guys work got crazy last week and couldnt get mine sent out there are in the mail already this morning you should have them in a day or two 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech

rbthntr said:


> Sorry guys work got crazy last week and couldnt get mine sent out there are in the mail already this morning you should have them in a day or two
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


It's all good. I don't think Mr. Mailman is going to move them a single inch today, though, federal holiday and all...


----------



## sbreech

kingofamberley said:


> Awesome! Thanks for doing this Sbreech!


You're welcome, it is my pleasure. I wish I had time to do more, but during the other 3 seasons I'm fishing WAY more...thank goodness.  I wonder if we could get a fly fisherman group together some time this year. I missed the one last year, but would love to have a go. Maybe some pointers for newbies, some advise from the masters, and some BS stories from the rest of us as we pull some fish out of the waters.


----------



## V Fisher

That sound like fun Im in


----------



## meathelmet

sbreech said:


> You're welcome, it is my pleasure. I wish I had time to do more, but during the other 3 seasons I'm fishing WAY more...thank goodness.  I wonder if we could get a fly fisherman group together some time this year. I missed the one last year, but would love to have a go. Maybe some pointers for newbies, some advise from the masters, and some BS stories from the rest of us as we pull some fish out of the waters.


I would definitely go and I need all the help I can get!


----------



## sbreech

I have all the flies!! I'll get them sorted and mailed out no later than next Wednesday.


----------



## meathelmet

Hey, I think I found you on Ultralight Fly Fishing. Looks like another good fly fishing site dedicated to 0 to 3 wts. I have been looking at the Frugal Fisherman thread and there are some great ideas.


----------



## sbreech

meathelmet said:


> Hey, I think I found you on Ultralight Fly Fishing. Looks like another good fly fishing site dedicated to 0 to 3 wts. I have been looking at the Frugal Fisherman thread and there are some great ideas.


Yup, I'm there too. It's a great site for those interested in ul fly fishing.


----------



## kingofamberley

sbreech said:


> Yup, I'm there too. It's a great site for those interested in ul fly fishing.


Uh, sbreech, your uh, black text is showing!


----------



## sbreech

kingofamberley said:


> Uh, sbreech, your uh, black text is showing!


Huh?  .


----------



## Crawdude

sbreech said:


> I have all the flies!! I'll get them sorted and mailed out no later than next Wednesday.


Great! Thank you!


----------



## flytyer

sbreech said:


> I have all the flies!! I'll get them sorted and mailed out no later than next Wednesday.


That sounds great Steve! I can't wait to see what everyone tied up, and when this crazy weather breaks I'll being trying them out!


----------



## Riverbum

sbreech said:


> I have all the flies!! I'll get them sorted and mailed out no later than next Wednesday.


Thank you for doing this Steve 
Would you consider having another
one , maybe later in the year ?
Possibly with everyone's most productive patterns.
I think it would be cool to see how fish catching patterns from one part of the state do in another part.
Just a thought.
Again thank you !!


----------



## sbreech

Another fly swap is always an option. For me, the tying is fun, and I ALWAYS tie in quantities of 6 or 12 of each fly. This weekend it was more elk hair caddis... Olive, light wing, #12.


----------



## wrc2121

I would be in on another fly swap. I think this is really cool, getting to see and use some other patterns


----------



## sbreech

Alright guys, I apologize for this - I didn't get the packages out on Wednesday. This flu crap kept me under the weather for several days. I tied up a dozen San Juan worms as an apology. I got them all packaged up yesterday and will have them in the mail Monday. If you've never fished a SJW for gills, you are in for a big surprise.

Steve


----------



## meathelmet

No worries, we hope you getter better! The flu sucks. I don't think anyone is going to be bugging you for the flys anytime soon.

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## V Fisher

Nope all the water up here is still hard


----------



## V Fisher

And sbreech Iv caught just about every thing on a SJW there hundreds of ways to tie them I tie some different ways they all work


----------



## flytyer

No worries, Steve. Take care of yourself first. The way this winter is going everything will still be froze over and under snow on July 4 th. 
This winter has been way to long!


----------



## V Fisher

Man you got that right flytyer


----------



## Crawdude

No worries here, you went though all the trouble to organize the swap! The extra fly is much appreciated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum

No worries at all 
If we had known about this ridiculous winter , we could have traded ice fishing jigs .....


----------



## kingofamberley

Ain't no thang sbreech! I look forward to fishing that san juan worm in the creeks!


----------



## sbreech

Here are a few pics of the flies we all get. Next post will have the rest:


----------



## sbreech

Here are the rest!:























































And, the entire spread:


----------



## kingofamberley

Oh man, I am excited.


----------



## Crawdude

Those all look amazing! Well done everyone!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## V Fisher

Nice cant wait to hit ponds and creeks this spring to see what I can catch Thanks everyone for all your hard work and sbreech thank you for putting it together


----------



## kingofamberley

I can almost taste the bluegill&#8230; fresh out of the cast iron skillet, breaded in flour and corn starch with salt & pepper&#8230; well earned after a nice evening on the lake with a 5 wt and some awesome flies...


----------



## Jimmay

Great looking flies.


----------



## sbreech

All flies shipped out today.


----------



## rbthntr

Christmas all over again can't wait to see them in person good job guys 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flytyer

That looks like an awesome bunch of flies everyone tied up. Thanks for doing this Steve! Now I just hope the snail can make his way through all this snow.
They're calling for us to get another 6 to 10" of this white crap tonight!


----------



## Bow-man

Got mine in the mail today, nice job everyone these are some great flies. Now all we need is some warm weather. You guys are some great fly tiers!


----------



## sbreech

Bow-man said:


> Got mine in the mail today, nice job everyone these are some great flies. Now all we need is some warm weather. You guys are some great fly tiers!


Dang, THAT was fast!


----------



## Crawdude

I just received my batch of flies. I felt like a kid at Christmas! Excellent work everyone. I'm really excited to get these in the water and to start posting what I catch with them.


----------



## Riverbum

Got mine today too 
We just need Mother Nature to cooperate a fiz , so we can try out all these AWESOME flys.
Great work men


----------



## kingofamberley

Got mine today! These all look great you guys! I can't wait to get on the water!


----------



## kingofamberley

A thought occurred to me while looking at the assortment of flies. Would everyone like to give a quick overview of their fly, for the people who may be new-ish (me) and might not know how to effectively use them?

Mine is the "Fuzzy Bastard", a variant of a wooly bugger (the one with the black marabou tail). You can fish it any way; swing it, strip it, drift it, jig it. It is practically a fly fishing jig. I apologize as I am still learning, but this one could be fished as it is, or it could probably benefit from a brushing with a toothbrush or velcro or whatever. I would have done it but I didn't learn about this technique until after I sent them out.


----------



## flytyer

I sent in 2 flies, both are nymphs (woven caddis and a zug bug). Just dredge the bottom with either one and you should get some fish.


----------



## sbreech

Mine was 1.) An Elk Hair Caddis and 2.) San Juan worm. The EHC is a dry, and the SJW can be fished by just drifting, or placed behind a very SMALL split shot to get it down faster.


----------



## wrc2121

Mine was the bluegill fry/fingerling size. I usually fish it without any split shot and some really short quick strips. I have used small amounts of split shot to get it down in some quicker water though and have had success both ways with smallmouth.


----------



## musclebeach22

Mine was the watermelon colored intruder. I just fish it by swinging it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crawdude

Mine is the Lowfat Minnow tied emerald shiner style. Just fish it anyway you would a streamer. Swing it, Strip it, Swing and strip it.


----------



## flytyer

Got my flies today! 
Awesome job everybody. Now all we need is some warm weather and open water and we're in buisness!
Thanks again for hosting this Steve.


----------



## Riverbum

Mine was the "meat whistle"
Fish it just like any other streamer,
swing it , strip it.
A cone head so it gets down where the fish are, and it fishes hook up to avoid snags.
If you can get it in a current seam and just "hang" it you should kill the smallmouth  enjoy


----------



## Crawdude

Riverbum said:


> Mine was the "meat whistle"
> Fish it just like any other streamer,
> swing it , strip it.
> A cone head so it gets down where the fish are, and it fishes hook up to avoid snags.
> If you can get it in a current seam and just "hang" it you should kill the smallmouth  enjoy
> View attachment 90357


I am very excited about this fly!


----------



## V Fisher

Got mine today thanks everyone for getting invalid


----------



## whjr15

I tied the white/red clouser and the little black/silver tail nymph lookin' thing.

I added my little nymph creation as a "bonus" because I've had good success with steelhead and smallmouth on them. Plus, some of the ultralight guys might've had no use for the clouser! I usually use it as my dropper, but I'd imagine you could tie it on as the only fly. Plain ol' dead drift!

Can't wait to try some of these things out!!!!


----------



## Crawdude

whjr15 said:


> I added my little nymph creation as a "bonus" because I've had good success with steelhead and smallmouth on them.


I appreciate the bonus nymph, I'm pretty excited about that fly too. Did you tie it in reverse, finishing the fly at the hook bend? I like how there is no thread head at the eye of the hook. Also, what type of dubbing did you use?


----------



## whjr15

Tackle-addict said:


> I appreciate the bonus nymph, I'm pretty excited about that fly too. Did you tie it in reverse, finishing the fly at the hook bend? I like how there is no thread head at the eye of the hook. Also, what type of dubbing did you use?


Hmmm.. Had to check since I haven't tied that fly since I made these!! But the one I got back is finished behind the eye... Sometimes, depending on how the dubbing cooperates, I'll have to finish at the bend though, so maybe that's what happened for yours! 

The dubbing is Ice Dub in peacock black. I don't use anything fancy for it, I just twist a little bit directly onto the thread and wrap it on. Doesn't really matter what it looks like at that point, because you form the shape with a bunch of thread wraps. Then finish at the head, or back, depending! When I don't tie in the flash "tail", the entire process only takes about 60 seconds! That's why I don't mind fishing these low & slow, because I can replenish them very easily!

I only fly fish during steelhead season, so other than steelhead, I have only caught stray smallmouth and suckers on them... If you catch anything on it, let me know!!


----------



## sbreech

whjr15 said:


> Hmmm.. Had to check since I haven't tied that fly since I made these!! But the one I got back is finished behind the eye... Sometimes, depending on how the dubbing cooperates, I'll have to finish at the bend though, so maybe that's what happened for yours!
> 
> The dubbing is Ice Dub in peacock black. I don't use anything fancy for it, I just twist a little bit directly onto the thread and wrap it on. Doesn't really matter what it looks like at that point, because you form the shape with a bunch of thread wraps. Then finish at the head, or back, depending! When I don't tie in the flash "tail", the entire process only takes about 60 seconds! That's why I don't mind fishing these low & slow, because I can replenish them very easily!
> 
> I only fly fish during steelhead season, so other than steelhead, I have only caught stray smallmouth and suckers on them... If you catch anything on it, let me know!!


Thanks a lot! They look very buggy, and I'm sure any fish will enjoy. You give me hope, though...saying suckers. I'm DYING to catch a redhorse sucker some time. There are times when I wade right thru areas holding a TON of them, and I have not been able to entice a single one.


----------



## kingofamberley

sbreech said:


> Thanks a lot! They look very buggy, and I'm sure any fish will enjoy. You give me hope, though...saying suckers. I'm DYING to catch a redhorse sucker some time. There are times when I wade right thru areas holding a TON of them, and I have not been able to entice a single one.


I'm right there with ya. The creek system I fish is absolutely loaded with suckers (probably multiple species). I see them all the time but I have never been able to catch one. This season I am going to try to catch them. An incredibly stealthy approach, a delicate presentation, and deep riding nymphs like this one are what I am banking on.


----------



## Crawdude

whjr15 said:


> I only fly fish during steelhead season, so other than steelhead, I have only caught stray smallmouth and suckers on them... If you catch anything on it, let me know!!


Thanks for the info! I will definitely keep you posted on any catches.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Riverbum

whjr15 said:


> I tied the white/red clouser and the little black/silver tail nymph lookin' thing.
> 
> I added my little nymph creation as a "bonus" because I've had good success with steelhead and smallmouth on them. Plus, some of the ultralight guys might've had no use for the clouser! I usually use it as my dropper, but I'd imagine you could tie it on as the only fly. Plain ol' dead drift!
> 
> Can't wait to try some of these things out!!!!


I can't wait either !!!!!
White bass and suckers better look out
February is a short month, we'll be catchin em on the regular by mid march


----------



## V Fisher

Looks like a warm up next week may melt the ice so I can try some of my new flies


----------



## sbreech

International rules of fly swaps say that the recipients of said flies in aforementioned fly swap must sent $1.00 for each fish caught on flies received TO the organizer of the fly swap for a period of 1 year or 365 days, whichever is sooner.


----------



## V Fisher

International rules really


----------



## Riverbum

Gee Whizz !!! With 150 flys in the hands of 11 of us , you could do pretty good 
Now all you gotta do is let me know what it takes to get into that Castalia fish hatchery......... You'll be rich


----------

